# Need (spice dealer) tabs by Keith merrow



## FirasKordi (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys Can anyone please tab for me this Incredible cool Solo of the song (Spice Dealer) by Keith merrow and jeff loomis

Here's the link : 


Pre-solo and the solo if u can 
and ill be really pleased if its GP tabs


----------



## Loco (Jun 7, 2012)

And the rhythm please ... TAB THE RHYTHM!!!  It´s awesome (From 00:55 - 02:05)
THANKS


----------



## FirasKordi (Jun 8, 2012)

Noone ???


----------



## Loco (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone with this Rhythm tab????
PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------

